# Parti-poodle health issues



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I would love to hear from all parti-poodle owners and breeders about this  !!!!

Are there any health problems that are more prevalent in this sub-group of poodle population ? 

Thanks a lot in advance :ciao:


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Since there are no replies - I would than conclude that they are no exception in that area :rolffleyes:

As the time passes I just love how they look more and more LOL


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

I love the tuxedo partis black and white or blue and white or silver and white?????


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Ha ha, yes , it is hard to choose favorite with so many possible combos :juggle:

I also like black and white tux- maybe it is because those are my two favorite solid colors LMAO Maybe that would be solution for me and my hubby since he prefers whites and me a black spoo ound:


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

I think that when ever dogs are bred without doing health screening, you will see more instances of health issues. I would say improvements needed are hips and eyes


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks so much Tinlet for coming in my thread :rose::rose::rose:

I know that you have some wonderful parti spoos !!!! Your insight is highly appreciated since only actual parti-breeder can know particular problems of the specific "sub-group" 

Unfortunately, as being ostracized from a general show world, parti continues to exist only either through real Parti enthusiasts as you are or on the other spectrum and in a great multitude by breeders who breed "for exotic colors" just to make a quick buck *sigh, and that is always a "deadly combo" : ((( Than no testing is done at all... not even hips and eyes : ((( 

Thanks again for the advice :first:


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm also lucky that my daughter does so much research..lol 

The partis are making big strides in overall quality and health issues. we are seeing several dogs with excellent hips, and seeing less of the saggy eyes, etc.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

tintlet said:


> The partis are making big strides in overall quality and health issues. we are seeing several dogs with excellent hips, and seeing less of the saggy eyes, etc.


What is saggy eyes????


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Some of the dog have eyes that are deep set. leaves the bottom of the eye sort of looking like a St Bernard eye. has tendency to get conjunctivitis


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

*Partis*

I have a neutered parti boy I love dearly. He's a CGC and has represented our Creole Poodle Club at a couple of Meet the Breeds. When questioned about his coat/markings, my line to say was, "Solids are preferred." Our club members are welcoming to my boy, and from what I have overheard and read (aritcles in both Poodle Variety and Poodle Review) a major criticism is the lack of testing by "Parti Breeders".

Of course that is also problem with many solid color Standard Poodle breeders...and I'm certainly not trying to agree with the generalization. Just repeating, Ok!

Marques's head is beautiful and his shoulder layback is wonderful. He has an ok chest and a decent croup, but he is too long and his topline dips. He is a GIANT boy. My Mom calls him my "Baby Cow" (my parents live in the country and have a dairy down the road from them!)

If I were to have a vote, I'd wish - while Linda bred for their fabulous color - she'd also breed for a shorter back and smaller animal.

His parents eyes and hips were tested.

I would upload his CGC pic, but for the life of me, I can not figure out how! Guess I should go read the sight instructions :doh:

Tabatha


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

*Parti Boy Marques du Metairie*

CGC Certificate at our local AKC show last year - Marques was a year old


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Nola he is huge  How tall is he ?


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Tabatha,
nice picture and congratulations on the CGC!

The partis and solids have the same health issues ( AD, SA, bloat, etc) 

I do find that many partis are heavier bodied with good shoulder lay back. now the trick is to keep that shoulder and refine the body/head. Shorten the loin, add some neck...

If all the cards fall in place it should only take 5-6 generations...lol


was at AKC shows in Asheville, NC this weekend. Not a big entry, but some nice dogs!!


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

*Marques*

He is 29 at the shoulder and will be 2 years old next month. 

His sire is a large male, but I took Marques last time we visited Linda, and he was larger than anyone she has by at least an inch or two. I'm concerned some of his size is my fault. I neutered him at 4 months.

There are different camps regarding neuter age, and so many studies to support whatever your position. It's my belief, though, that his "early neuter" added to his size. 

He's amazingly strong and athletic and is the neighborhoods' favorite. Even with the 2 show girls in the yard and all their (this said by a little boy) Rock Star coats, he's everyone's pick. VERY sweet natured and gentle, just don't mess with Momma!

Last weight was 82 pounds...and he sleeps in the bed!hwell:


----------



## jonny cash (May 11, 2010)

both of our parti's have passed all their health testng. as tintlet said, the quality is getting much better but there is a ways to go. although our two are littermates, their bulds are quite different. our boy is on the large side, with a wonderful front and deep chest, but like alot of the boys, a longish back. our girl is one of the better parti bitches i have seen, although she is a little east-westy. if i dyed her, i think she could go in the akc ring! LOL. i have learned alot from tintlet, when it comes to parti's, as well as solids, she knows her poodles.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks all for contributing to this discussion :wave: 

I am sure that parti -lines can easily be improved to AKC standard with careful planning and some are probably already there but just never allowed to enter the ring ! 

I am excited about new ruling that passed in Germany where parti now can be shown in their equivalent of AKC here !!!! As far as I understood from some readings the case is same with Russia :rolffleyes:

Hopefully the trend will catch up here one day


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Hmm, just wondering.. if partis are integrated in solid lines... say in a few generations, would they be completely parti?


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I believe that an eye disorder known as Day Blindness is more prevalent in Partis, though it is related to the bloodlines that are used to breed Partis and not to the Parti color itself.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

*Jack* : )))- I do not think that parti will ever be incorporated back into solid lines , although there are breeders of parti spoos that DO produce solids that are than carriers of parti- genes . Parti genes are recessive and both parents have to be carriers to produce a pattern. 

In Germany they are not incorporated back into solid lines as a breeding stock, but just have a right to compete in confirmation in the same ring as solids.

It such a novel idea anyway, that I am sure there will be some adjustments and new regulations done over time regarding all of that :rolffleyes: 

*Cbrand *- thanks so much for the info !!! Do you by any chance know if "day-time blindness" is something that develops more later than sooner in a dogs life ??? Would puppies have that at birth or would develop the condition in 2-3 years later , for example ???

Thanks !!!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Day Blind


----------

